# p229



## rjl11146 (Feb 17, 2012)

I am looking for a compact 9 mm that has sig quality but is lighter.

Please help me if you have shot both the p229 and the pistol you recommend.

I may stick with the sig, depending on what you say.


----------



## genesis (Jun 18, 2012)

rjl11146 said:


> I am looking for a compact 9 mm that has sig quality but is lighter. Please help me if you have shot both the p229 and the pistol you recommend. I may stick with the sig, depending on what you say.


Go to youtube and do a search on the Sig229 (and any other gun you may be interested in). You will find a ton of review videos. I just tried it.

Don <><


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Stick with the P229....JJ


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Sig makes good guns why would you want a lighter gun if I may ask?

RCG


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

229!!! I love that gun!! Gettin mine soon. I've shot glock 26, ruger lc9, ruger p95. I still love the sig. Also the 229 is able to interchange with the .40 sw, .357 sig, 9mm, and .22.


----------



## LefteeTris (Jul 1, 2012)

LefteeTris said:


> 229!!! I love that gun!! Gettin mine soon. I've shot glock 26, ruger lc9, ruger p95. I still love the sig. Also the 229 is able to interchange with the .40 sw, .357 sig, 9mm, and .22.


All can switch out with either different barrels or different barrels and upper receivers.


----------



## pat701 (May 27, 2012)

Sig P239 9MM for carry. Sig SP2022 for lightness. But the P239 carries easier then my snubbie.


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

My 229 weighs just under 30 oz. with the E2 grip in 9mm. A couple of oz. more in .357 SIG or .40 S&W. I really like mine. I think 9mm or .22 are best for practice; .357 SIG is best for carry, but my CCW hasn't come through yet.


----------



## XenaWarriorCat (Aug 9, 2012)

rjl11146 said:


> I am looking for a compact 9 mm that has sig quality but is lighter.
> 
> Please help me if you have shot ... the ... the pistol you recommend.


No longer in LE, I remain a fan of big 9's for but not for carry, particularly. No news here but the little Sig P938 is quite the nice single stack 6+1 shooter delivered with night sights, a hard case and spare 5-rnd mag. Mild short-snap recoil from a not-too-light trigger, solid ambi safety, external slide lock release, decent reacquisition, _excellent_ textured grip with our without extended magazine, accurate, reliable and a traditional 1911-ie look. If you like SAO and don't mind locked/cocked it is superb. Sig quality and, sadly, priced like Sig quality. 20-oz. loaded, maybe. It's certainly lighter than a 229 but, unless you want small, it's not what I'd call better.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Top Gun has a supply of new P228's. Might be a little cheaper than a 229, plus they have the carbon steel slide which Sig purists swear by. They are definitely lighter than the 229.


----------



## Seminoles (Jul 14, 2012)

Get a HK USPc.


----------



## ozy (Sep 28, 2012)

stick with the 229 , or go very light/small with a p938 or a g26.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Carried a Sig P229 SAS Gen 2 for probably close to three years. Great gun, never had one issue, just wanted something smaller and lighter, especially in the hotter weather here. Went with a S&W 1911 Pro Sub-compact. But if you want to stay with a 9mm and Sig quality, the P239 might be the way to go. 

Yes, I kept the Sig. No way I am parting with it.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If you want smaller and a single stack 9mm then look at the Sig P239........JJ


----------



## SJA44Mag (Nov 10, 2012)

I just bought a Sig P229 which seems like a perfect pistol. However, I have been using what I will say is a perfect 9, my CZ P-01. I'll put that gun up against a sig any day for accuracy, reliability, good looks, CCW and price! It's a little lighter and easy to carry in a crossbreed. The finish is very durable but I had to line the inside of the kydex on my holster with vinyl to prevent any scratching from occurring. I like to minimize wear marks but you will mark any gun if you use it enough. You can put thin aluminum grips on it to get it down to 1.1 in thick on the body and the aggressive grips are excellent. I ended up giving this gun to my 30 yr old son who just started getting interested in guns. It was time to give him something very special of mine to let him know how much he means to me and how much I respect him. A gun is the perfect gift from a father to a son.

I couldn't decide if I wanted to go to a 40 and ended up getting a gun that can do both. I have always been intrigued by Sig guns, now I have one.
I will also say, the most fun gun I have ever shot is a S&W 629 6in 44 Mag, with strong loads. This is a fire breathing dragon. I'm taking that deer hunting next week. 

Have fun and be safe.


----------



## mwbackus (Aug 22, 2012)

I would agree with some of the others that the Sig P239 would be a good alternative to your P229. Kahr also makes some very nice 9mm pistols that are smaller and lighter than the P229. The K9 is all steel construction while the P9 has a polymer frame and would be lighter than the Sig. I have and carry both the Sig P239 and the Kahr P9... Both are excellent quality pistols. Bottom line, go to your LGS and fondle and shoot both if possible and pick the one you like the best.


----------

